# I hate wearing this stupid retainer.



## Emptyheart

Well I had braces over 2 years ago and had to have them for 2 years and half. When I finally took them off my orthadontist gave me a retainer and said I had to keep it in my mouth every minute of the day except when I eat.
Well since than I threw my retainer somewhere and avoid wearing it bcause it's really uncomfortable and makes me talk weird. Well I used to wear it but I'm getting sick of it.
So I hope my teeth don't get jacked up again.

Whatever


----------



## nothing to fear

My retainer was awful too. It was made to push out my jaw which was very very noticeable, my top row of teeth wouldn't touch with my bottom which drove me mad... It was just extremely uncomfortable and very noticeable to outsiders. I'm surprised I got so used to it, but it'd feel awful when I'd take it out and my top and bottom front teeth could touch but all the others couldn't *cringes*.

Anyway... To get used to it, perhaps begin with just wearing it when you're home and/or asleep. It may help with the comfort issue and maybe you can figure out how to speak with it in without it sounding weird.



God braces and retainers just SUCKED in general. Had my braces from grade 7 to grade 11, retainer for a few of those years. The braces would be really painful after they were tightened, they'd both be so uncomfortable and awkward at school so it was very distracting (wires would poke/tear insides of my mouth, they were a pain to eat with, hated taking them out in front of people, etc) plus other kids would ask about them... Ugh.
Then again I remember what my mouth/jaw looked like before and it would have probably gotten much worse. Probably for the better.


----------



## kos

I've had my braces off for 6 years now. When I was 15 they made me log in this little book when ever I took my retainer out of my mouth for what ever reason then I had to show the dentist the book to make sure I was being a good little boy. The day before my appointment I logged random times so it looked like I was doing as she asked. I handed her the book she had a look at my teeth and knew I was lying. Had to have the braces put on again.

Fast foward to today and I still don't wear the dam thing. The problem with that being your teeth will shift and soon if you don't start wearing it it won't fit in your mouth (This being my current problem.)

Just wear it at night and you should be good to go.


----------



## nothing to fear

kos said:


> I've had my braces off for 6 years now. When I was 15 they made me log in this little book when ever I took my retainer out of my mouth for what ever reason then I had to show the dentist the book to make sure I was being a good little boy. The day before my appointment I logged random times that I took it out so it looked like I was doing as she asked. I gave her the book and she had a look at my teeth and new I was lying. Had to have the braces put on again.


Lame. For quite a while when I first got my retainer I'd only force myself to wear it a lot once I got close to my next ortho appointment, soo I'd have it in only the few days before.

My ortho was apparently allergic to all kinds of gloves in existence and the memory of him having his old wrinkly, liver-spotted hands in my mouth makes me shudder...


----------



## Emptyheart

Sucks big time! 
I can't even wear it at night because while I'm sleeping I take it out and throw it somewhere WITHOUT Knowing lol.


----------



## Emptyheart

nothing to fear said:


> Lame. For quite a while when I first got my retainer I'd only force myself to wear it a lot once I got close to my next ortho appointment, soo I'd have it in only the few days before.
> 
> My ortho was apparently allergic to all kinds of gloves in existence and the memory of him having his old wrinkly, liver-spotted hands in my mouth makes me shudder...


My ortho wouldn't wear gloves either.
I told him if ur not wearing gloves your not touching my mouth..he would wear them off and on. :/


----------



## kos

Emptyheart said:


> Sucks big time!
> I can't even wear it at night because while I'm sleeping I take it out and throw it somewhere WITHOUT Knowing lol.


 LMAO i do this too. Well I don't take it out of my mouth it just kinda slips out cause it's too loose from not wearing. Plenty of times I've rolled over it and kicked it around. The one night it managed to end up near my feet. The hell?


----------



## millenniumman75

I had braces for 14 months. Then, the retainers came. The first one I had was pretty cool. Then, I accidentally threw it away in junior high school. I got another one and the thing GAGGED me. The palette for the upper teeth went so far back, it literally gagged me - I had to take it in to have part of it cut out. Then, I was switched to little ones for the front four teeth top and bottom. I thought it was senseless so I stopped wearing them. Looking back, I think I should have continued wearing them. My bottom four teeth never completely straightened, and I kinda regret it. One would think that the goal would have been perfectly straightened teeth.

Wear them while you can. Like Kos said, it is better than going back with the braces. I actually got a cavity from one of the spacers on my back teeth! :roll.


----------



## millenniumman75

Emptyheart said:


> My ortho wouldn't wear gloves either.
> I told him if ur not wearing gloves your not touching my mouth..he would wear them off and on. :/





kos said:


> LMAO i do this too. Well I don't take it out of my mouth it just kinda slips out cause it's too loose from not wearing. Plenty of times I've rolled over it and kicked it around. The one night it managed to end up near my feet. The hell?


 Train that subconscious!


----------



## Emptyheart

Lol ahhaha no I actually take it out..it's creepy lol.
I found it in my shirt once..I was like you know what..its better off there.


----------



## Emptyheart

millenniumman75 said:


> I had braces for 14 months. Then, the retainers came. The first one I had was pretty cool. Then, I accidentally threw it away in junior high school. I got another one and the thing GAGGED me. The palette for the upper teeth went so far back, it literally gagged me - I had to take it in to have part of it cut out. Then, I was switched to little ones for the front four teeth top and bottom. I thought it was senseless so I stopped wearing them. Looking back, I think I should have continued wearing them. My bottom four teeth never completely straightened, and I kinda regret it. One would think that the goal would have been perfectly straightened teeth.
> 
> Wear them while you can. Like Kos said, it is better than going back with the braces. I actually got a cavity from one of the spacers on my back teeth! :roll.


*immediately puts retainer in*


----------



## steelmyhead

My front teeth got messed up again when I stopped wearing mine. I wish I could dig up the old container and put them back in, but they are probably all covered in gunk after so many years.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid

I recently got my braces taken off and now I have to wear my braces at all times except when eating or drinking hot beverages. It sucks that I still have some braces in the back of my mouth (they're still trying to adjust the placement of one tooth) and that the wire irritates my inner cheek.

I've been good with the retainers, but they're annoying. 

To the OP, do you have the traditional retainers or the clear plastic ones? I have the clear plastic ones which look like you're not wearing anything, but I hate having to take them off and on. Not to mention how fragile they feel when you take them off.


----------



## Emptyheart

^ I have the orignal ones 
I wish I had the clear ones, the orginal ones still have that stupid metal wire.
Very uncomfortable it just feels as if I'm wearing braces.
Are they starting to give out the clear ones?


----------



## kos

MrShyAndTimid said:


> the wire irritates my inner cheek.


Most dentists have wax that covers that. You should ask for some on your next visit.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Can't you just wear it when you go to bed? I had braces for two years, back in...8th and 9th grade, and they were removed in 10th grade. After that, I only had to wear my retainer when I went to bed. I actually wish I could get another one because my teeth have shifted a bit.

And yes, if you don't use your retainer, your teeth WILL get jacked up again! :no


----------



## Emptyheart

Yeah actually I can wear them at night if I super glue them to my teeth.
Like I said..I always take them out without knowing.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid

@Emptyheart

My Ortho offers the clear plastic retainers as part of the package (unless I request for the traditional kind). However, if I lose or break the plastic retainers... They cost a pretty penny to replace. 

I remember reading in the guidelines they gave me, that if I wear them all the time and continue with the one year of follow-ups... that I could be wearing the retainers only two nights a week. My bottom teeth shift easily (even after a few days) and I guess that's why they want me to wear at least the bottom retainers at all times.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Where are all the U.K people to chime into this thread??? oh wait....


----------



## nothing to fear

Can someone remind me what the difference is between a plastic retainer vs traditional retainer? Mine was plastic, not sure what you guys are talking about....


----------



## kiirby

BetaBoy90 said:


> Where are all the U.K people to chime into this thread??? oh wait....


Oh hur hur hur.

I've still got braces, they had to put them in late because my teeth were pretty messed up. Looking forward to getting rid of them more than anything. So all you guys talking about how ****ty retainers are doesn't help at all!


----------



## Futures

BetaBoy90 said:


> Where are all the U.K people to chime into this thread??? oh wait....


I lol'd.


----------



## RayOfLight123

Yeah I hated my retainer..thought it was worse then the stupid braces..


----------



## estse

I remember I had head gear before I had braces. That was awesome.


----------



## hellofromthegutter

ya i just got mine off after 3 years and this retainer is a mother****er. my sister didnt wear hers and her teeth ended up crooked again so tht scared me into wearing it lol


----------



## Amelia

BetaBoy90 said:


> Where are all the U.K people to chime into this thread??? oh wait....





> Prince William wears hidden braces
> Prince William has used a permanent support for his bottom teeth for ten years


----------



## Emptyheart

Ive been wearing mine everynight now..I don't wear them in the day time tho, it's embarassing. I talk with a lisp when I have it on and people can't understand me well.
Since my wisdom teeth are coming out it's a pain wearing the retainer..it just pains my mouth even more.


----------

